# Washable natural looking substraits ?



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

How many of you people would be interested in a washable re-usable natural looking substrait? Not wood chippings etc 
post below


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup, I think so.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont see anything in the second post :blush:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Would save some money, but id rather not mix snake poop on my clothes that go in the washing machine or be washing them in a handbowl getting my hands covered in snake poop would rather carry on using newspaper that i can chuck away in the bin but each to their own: victory:


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

yes i would be interested but how would you wash it and how would you make sure all germs etc are killed during washing currently i use newspaper as i know it is clean and safe to use and is easily available and just chuck it away when used


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Would save some money, but id rather not mix snake poop on my clothes that go in the washing machine or be washing them in a handbowl getting my hands covered in snake poop would rather carry on using newspaper that i can chuck away in the bin but each to their own: victory:


get some gloves then


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

shrek said:


> yes i would be interested but how would you wash it and how would you make sure all germs etc are killed during washing currently i use newspaper as i know it is clean and safe to use and is easily available and just chuck it away when used


Im currently testing it and will be doing a full revue in the coming weeks 
its easy to wash


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

look forward to the review let me know when you post it thanks


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds interesting......
If it 'works' I'd be up for some ! :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Obviously for a "natural" look for the snake you would need to have a few different kinda of sub. for different snake. Couldn't eco-earth be used for the kinds of snakes that live on the forest floor etc anyway?


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Obviously for a "natural" look for the snake you would need to have a few different kinda of sub. for different snake. Couldn't eco-earth be used for the kinds of snakes that live on the forest floor etc anyway?




This stuff is very natural looking .its also very hard wearing .As i said i am currently testing it .I have the cosch sheets and i am in talks with the manufacturer at this time 
Heres a picture of a snake on it ..This is an example colour i can get quite a few colours in this .


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would be interested for sure.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd be very interested in the review.
How does it react with the snake poop? Does it clump? Is it quick drying? Will it hold humidity?
Also will it be available in different colours? :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Morelia-for-sale said:


> This stuff is very natural looking .its also very hard wearing .As i said i am currently testing it .I have the cosch sheets and i am in talks with the manufacturer at this time
> Heres a picture of a snake on it ..This is an example colour i can get quite a few colours in this .


And for snakes that live in the desert? :lol2:
Thats what I mean by you would need quite a few to match the different "natural" look for different snakes. I still dont think there is anything wrong with eco earth (maybe not for snakes that need a humid envoirment) as long as it is safe for the snakes.


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> I'd be very interested in the review.
> How does it react with the snake poop? Does it clump? Is it quick drying? Will it hold humidity?
> Also will it be available in different colours? :2thumb:


Im still testing for humidity etc it cleans off with no loss of material and does not clump unless its a huge turd obviously LOL ,and yes there's loads of colours available


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> And for snakes that live in the desert? :lol2:
> Thats what I mean by you would need quite a few to match the different "natural" look for different snakes. I still dont think there is anything wrong with eco earth (maybe not for snakes that need a humid envoirment) as long as it is safe for the snakes.


Oh sorry its just natural looking as in that above ..no sand etc


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

To be fair it does seem pretty interesting and looks as nice as orchid bark, which I love the look of but hate all the problems with the bugs - and find it holds too much humidity.
You might be onto a winner here.
Is it some sort of rubber? I assume it is soft enough that there is not risk to the animals when burrowing in it.
I'd use it. I am a bit obsessive when it comes to cleaning the animals and I replace ALL my substrate weekly, considering it take 2.5 bags at a fiver each to do my two big kings vivs even just those two are costing £25 a week.
Would there be a specific detergent for it or just 5% bleach?


----------



## boa_girl (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd be very interested. Looks natural. How easy is it to clean?


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

All of these questions will soon be answered .I can garantee huge savings using this ..i will however be running more tests until we are satisfied with it 
Its way better than anything i have used before


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> Is it some sort of rubber?


Looks like the stuff they use in kids playgrounds made of recycled tyres.


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

pollywog said:


> Looks like the stuff they use in kids playgrounds made of recycled tyres.


This one is not made from recycled tyres


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

i might be interested : victory:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I would be interested as I'm currently looking to making a natural viv for my cali king, what sort of prices for how much btw? or is that still being worked out?


----------

